# Looking for screws and hardware



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Ive seen guitars with machine screws holding in cover plates and insert nuts in the body, instead of just using wood screws. Anybody know where I can get these? Obviously I'd need something pretty small, say around #4.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I deleted my post as I thought that blam had solved the problem.

Have a look at the online catalog for these folks: www.spaenaur.com

You might have to buy a minimum of 50.

If they have them and shipping is a killer, send me PM...they are only a couple of blocks away and I can get them for you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

are you in a rush?? I'm personally going to pick up a whole whack of these next time i make an order from one of the below retailers.

allparts, stewmac, guitarpartsresource, wdmusic all carry these.

you might even have some luck on ebay and get free shipping.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am thinking about Hong Kong they should know how to make screws... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-New-Chro...Accessories&hash=item3cbadd38ed#ht_2680wt_938


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

If you have a West Marine in your town they have a lot of screws that will work for your pickguard, neck plates etc. They match all the screw Fender uses and they are cheaper then ordering them.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Que, Greco?

It's not the regular Fender pickguard screws I'm after, it's the tiny tiny machine screws that go into bushings (?) that push into the wood under the cover. I think the bushings themselves are actually insert nuts. Like these http://www.leevalley.com/us/hardware/page.aspx?p=65133&cat=3,41306 but smaller.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh and I'm not In a rush, blam. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there any reason you don't want to use wood screws?

i have no idea where to find the similar ones to what you posted.

and sorry, what i meant by if you were in a rush is you could order online instead of looking locally. those shops usually take 2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nick Burman said:


> Que, Greco?


*see post #2

*Do you know if the inserts are for metric threads? 
Obviously, you need to be 100% sure of the threads !!

cheers

Dave


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

No prob, blam. No, there's no rush. I have a lot of work to do before I get to assembly. 

Greco - right. I'd buy the machine screws to fit. The reason I don't want wood screws is because I don't have much space and want to avoid splitting the wood and cover. Im hoping the inserts would be higher quality too.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

And Dave, thanks! I'll check em out.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nick...SpaeNaur is HUGE. You should be able to find what you need for sure.

The problem will be their minimum order policy....like needing to buy quantities of 50 or 100.
Also, I have no idea as to their handing and shipping costs...but I will bet it is quite high.

Send me a PM when/if you decide to go this route and I'll pick them up and ship them to you.
I go by this place on almost a daily basis.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Ebay has some which you may find tolerable once you find out the minimum order at most suppliers messes you up, maybe contact one of these guys to see what they have for sources. 

eBay neck inserts

eBay neck inserts


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I found exactly what I was looking for at a large hobby store in town - PM Hobbycraft. $1.99 a pack. 

http://www.graphicdesignercalgary.com/=stuff/images/screws-package.jpg

http://www.graphicdesignercalgary.com/=stuff/images/screws.jpg

At 2-56 they're pretty tiny! I also bought some round head screws that look tidier than the ones in the pack. Eight screws should do cover plates for one guitar, so at under $5 I'm happy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nick...those are commonly known as "T-nuts"
*They are the wrong choice for your application, IMHO.*

You would be much better with this style:
http://www.ezlok.com/Home/index.html


T-nuts are usually applied in situations where the "spikes" on the T-nut can be drawn into the material when the the bolt is tightened. You are hoping that the T-nut will hold on the face of the material....it might, but not as well as you would want it to. Also, the flange of the T-nut will not be flush with the surface they are going into....making a shallow countersink to compensate for that creates a whole new set of issues. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have some threaded inserts i could send you.. the one on the far right... http://www.ezlok.com/Home/index.html

i think the threads are 1/4 inch.. ..not sure what you are attaching..Rick


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Dave, they are the ones! Thanks for the offer Rick. i actually want them to attach cavity covers, so the 1/4" would be a bit big. That's why i went with the #2s in the pictures above.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nick Burman said:


> Thanks Dave, they are the ones!


I have used these in the past (a friend gave me some) and they are great.
Drill the correct size hole, turn the insert in using an Allen key and you are done.
I haven't been able to find any small sizes at our local hardware stores.

My offer to get some for you at SpaeNaur still "holds", if you get me the order number and of what you want
from their catalog. 

I will be away from November 9th to November 15th.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

greco said:


> My offer to get some for you at SpaeNaur still "holds", if you get me the order number and of what you want
> from their catalog.
> 
> I will be away from November 9th to November 15th.
> ...


Thanks Dave. I'll let ya know


----------

